# Vets in france



## TimboAnneski (May 1, 2005)

Has any one got a list of vets that i could use near the channel tunnel


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi welcome to the forums, if you read the last couple of pages on the following link
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-17312-days0-orderasc-15.html you will see how happy a few of us have been with the wonderful vet in Les Forges..........taking into account the 24 hours before you can travel he is in an excellent location, easy to get to too.


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

We used one at St Omer Dr Dandifrosse. he spoke excellent english and was very reassuring as it was our first time abroad with Anouk last year.We have booked to see him again this year. Happy travels


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vets*

Hi

The website for the French yellow pages is www.pagesjaunes.fr

There is an English section to the site.

Russell


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Unless you are staying in the area of Calais it may not make sense to see a vet there. You will have to stay there for 24 hours before you can get on the Train.

Also the 24 hours rule, needs to be considered if you want to travel on a Monday or early on a tuesday. We made this error this year and spending time in Dunkerque over and above what is absolutely necessary is to be avoided.


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

*Vet near the channel tunnel*

Just came back Yesterday with our dog.

the vet we have used it the past was Pierre Deloziere 
you don't have to make an appointment Just turn up !! 
they are open all day 6 days a week 
0800 to 1900hrs then don't close for lunch 
they have a car park out side that will take up to about 7mt van 
( but you will have to reverse out on the main road after but it's not a problem ) they speak english enough to get by with. 
its very easy to find only half a mile 
from Autoroute Juc 31 Boulogne 
turn up the hill into St. Martin les Boulogne 
as you go down the hill its about 200 yds on the right 
Look for the Blue Vet's sign on the wall.
if you go through a set of lights you have gone too far !!

if you would like a copy of there card with address and phone Nº 
send me a PM with your email address and will forward to you.

we are now going to look for a vet down the south West of France around Bordeaux to save time waiting for the 24hrs (as its cold around the tunnel 
area in December }

Also know of a vet in Saujon but you have to phone up or make an 
appointment but there is a camp site 300 yds away just on the outskirts 
of the town . 
Regards Mike T


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi used the Vet in Boulevard du General de Gaulle recently, its close to the Calais Plage aire, small but friendly, english spoken, €37 for the cat passport rigmarole. Pleasantly surprised i thought being close it would be a lot dearer.

Leave the Aire, up to the roundabout, turn right carry on to the next one, straight over and its on your right just after the service road joins from the right. I reversed up the service road to park, plenty of room for vehicles to get past me. About a mile or less from the Aire if you fancy walking.

Clinique Veterinaire Le Goeland
1148 Boulevard du general de Gaulle
62100 Calais
Tel: 0321 347739


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Russel,

I did use the french yellow pages site but I think it has been "improved" and the last couple of times I looked I could not find an english translation. Have I missed it?

On the question of vets, we use one right in the middle of calais, just across the road from the park St Pierre, 73, rue aristide briand. Very helpful, we usually pop in there on arrival in Calais to make an appointment for our return. 

JeffO


----------

